# Authoritative Blu-ray Disc Information



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is an excellent resource for all things Blu-ray from EMedia Live. It covers just about everything you'd ever want to know about BD.

http://www.emedialive.com/Articles/ReadArticle.aspx?ArticleID=11392


----------

